# Rabbitson Crusoe



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJmAt5TOcLE]YouTube - Bugs Bunny - Rabbitson Crusoe[/ame]


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know of many other forums you can read about Turretin and then go watch Looney Tunes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought of this as an important 20th century re-telling of the Puritan-minded Daniel Defoe's _Robinson Crusoe_ story.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2008)

'Crusoe' no classic, but not a wreck :: CHICAGO SUN-TIMES :: Television (October 16, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm watching the premier now; it's a bit comical. 

Sean Bean and Sam Neill are among the actors though.
-----Added 11/27/2008 at 11:19:24 EST-----
NBC moves 'Crusoe' to Saturday - Entertainment News, TV News, Media - Variety (November 21, 2008)


----------

